# 05 60 hp merc 4 stroke questions



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Second question 

Merc wants 205.00 for a tach
Any problems using aftermarket gauges?
Can get em all for 180.00 but don't know if they are plug and play...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

stick w factory , you won’t be sorry. Ive run miss matched ,always more wiring than necessary 

Shouldn’t be much difference in care between engine Always heard mercs were a top end engine , rpm wise


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ebay


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Make a point of checking the water pump on that motor - and getting a close look at your lower unit... I knew a guide or two years ago that had serious over-heating problems with Merc 60's... particularly Big Foot models....

They were on Merc's guide program so they didn't speak up about it in public....


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Make a point of checking the water pump on that motor - and getting a close look at your lower unit... I knew a guide or two years ago that had serious over-heating problems with Merc 60's... particularly Big Foot models....
> 
> They were on Merc's guide program so they didn't speak up about it in public....


Thermostat. Keep a couple on hand if you run shallow water.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and I'm a little relived that no horror stories posted for this model 

I'll have to shop around for the gauges.
300 hour maintenance includes the water pump and that's the main reason I'm going to start with that. 
Big foot would be wrong application (to me) for a small boat/skiff and actually was looking for a 40 hp Yamaha, second choice was a Evinrude... but ran across the low hour Mercury at the right price to give em a try. The 60 merc only weighs about 30 pounds more than the 40 Yamaha.

Most likely will change the thermostat too. Good idea to keep one on hand as well as spare impeller and filters (spare fuel filters kept'd in the boat) along with a few other goodies. 

Right now it's on my engine stand in the garage so I can inspect it as well as I can before mounting it. I do like the controls I got with it. Even though it starts right up and idles smooth will also do a compression test just for peace of mind.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> Thermostat. Keep a couple on hand if you run shallow water.


Out of curiosity is the thermostat more likely to fail up on this engine compared to others? I have this motor and had this happen a few weeks ago but just chalked it up to age. Down in Texas so lots of shallow water. 

No other issues though. Have about 450 hours on my 2010.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Out of curiosity is the thermostat more likely to fail up on this engine compared to others? I have this motor and had this happen a few weeks ago but just chalked it up to age. Down in Texas so lots of shallow water.
> 
> No other issues though. Have about 450 hours on my 2010.


No it’s just that running shallow you’ll ingest more debris that will get in the thermostat. You can just clean it out and stick it back in in most cases, no need to replace until it’s not opening at temperature or sticking.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think they have any particular heat problems now. There were some issues prior to around 2003 I found and these were addressed by Mercury.

Except for having a belt break on an old 35 hp, and rebuilding the V8 in the Carver, the 5 other outboards I've had just needed normal maintenance so I've no real experience turning a wrench on outboards.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Out of curiosity is the thermostat more likely to fail up on this engine compared to others? I have this motor and had this happen a few weeks ago but just chalked it up to age. Down in Texas so lots of shallow water.
> 
> No other issues though. Have about 450 hours on my 2010.


No more than anything else, but, all it takes is a grain of sand/shell. I had the same one for years and then went through two in 2 weeks. Like smack says above, you can just clean it if you want. If you get an alarm and are pissing great, it's either this or grass wrapped on the lower.


----------

